

Ask HN: Will you test our new community-focused fantasy football startup? - twelvedigits

We're looking for users to test our new fantasy football startup.  If you would be willing, please email drc617 [at] gmail [dot] com.  I'll reply with the link to the working demo.<p>We're looking to get a bit more feedback than a two sentence comment. Maybe a few short emails back and forth or a few minutes on chat or Skype.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
revorad
Make it easier by putting up a sign up form. Don't expect people to open their
email program, copy your encoded email address, write a message, wait for a
reply and _then_ test your startup.

Actually, just link to the demo right here and get cracking.

